# The Sad Story of Nate Miles



## HB

*Link*



> The former University of Connecticut basketball recruit Nate Miles is effectively homeless. He moves from friend’s couch to friend’s couch, still recovering from a violent assault that left him with a stab wound and a punctured lung and a monthlong stay in the hospital.
> 
> Miles, 23, has obligations to go with his troubles, two sons from different mothers, and no great confidence in where his next meal is coming from. A life playing basketball, the sport he once planned to make a grand career of, seems unlikely. He was fired from the Premiere Basketball League’s Dayton, Ohio, team, and he now says he cannot afford to play at a local recreation center because he lacks the $10 fee.
> 
> While Connecticut plays in the Final Four on Saturday in Houston, led by Miles’s former campus roommate, Kemba Walker, he is in his hometown, Toledo, a not unfamiliar casualty of what many regard as the cynical and broken system of big-time college recruiting.


So whilst the media celebrates Calhoun and his team today, remember the guy's hands aren't clean.


----------



## bball2223

Saw Nate Miles as a freshman in high school drop 25 on a team that had Zach Hillesland (ND), BJ Raymond (Xavier) and Brian Roberts (Dayton). He was so talented, it's a damn shame he couldn't fulfill his potential.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Did Jim Calhoun knock up the two moms?


----------



## xu95

Nate was originally committed to Xavier. I think we dodged a bullet on that one.

xu95


----------

